# Fly tying and beer nite on the Lmr



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/...-MZAK2hu22vgBI8DTXRMMXizDXgsKbLSZwsosFHnx_0sM
Thought I'd post this here incase anyone was interested.
Sounds like fun but unfortunately I won't be able to attend this time but I'll try to make the next one for certain.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cool. One of the best organizations you can join.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I’ll be there!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsutts81 (Dec 14, 2019)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if we need to bring our own materials and vice/tools? I don’t really have a travel tying setup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

*CONTACT*
Jason Meekhof · [email protected]


----------



## ajsutts81 (Dec 14, 2019)

BHA Ohio made an Instagram post about this a few days ago. There will be plenty of materials, but they are asking everyone to bring their vises/tools, if possible. I'll have extra bobbins and a 2nd pair of scissors. Happy to share. 




kingofamberley said:


> Does anyone know if we need to bring our own materials and vice/tools? I don’t really have a travel tying setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone get there and how did it go ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

